# Sensor de temperatura de la cpu (solucionado)

## MrBrutico

Hola, no consigo que me lm_sensors me muestre la temperatura de la cpu. 

Creo que solo me muestra la de un núcleo, es para controlar la temperatura cuando compilo el sistema.

Bueno mi procesador es amd FX-3850, alguien me hecha una mano para ver que tengo que activar exactamente en el kernel.Last edited by MrBrutico on Sun Mar 01, 2015 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Pega la salida de /usr/bin/sensors.

----------

## MrBrutico

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de /usr/bin/sensors.

 

```
radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +54.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +11.1°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +90.0°C, hyst = +87.0°C)

fam15h_power-pci-00c4

Adapter: PCI adapter

power1:        6.75 W  (crit = 125.19 W)

```

----------

## Arctic

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*   Pega la salida de /usr/bin/sensors. 
> 
> ```
> radeon-pci-0100
> 
> ...

 

La temperatura de la CPU es esta, lo que puede ocurrir es que no este calibrada correctamente. En mi caso tengo que cambiar el multiplicador para ajustar la lectura a la de la Bios:

```
k10temp-pci-00c3 

Adapter: PCI adapter 

temp1:        +11.1°C  (high = +70.0°C) 

                       (crit = +90.0°C, hyst = +87.0°C) 
```

Salu2

----------

## MrBrutico

 *Arctic wrote:*   

>  *MrBrutico wrote:*    *esteban_conde wrote:*   Pega la salida de /usr/bin/sensors. 
> 
> ```
> radeon-pci-0100
> 
> ...

 

El multiplicador de la cpu en la bios es lo que cambias? me parece raro ya que en otras distribuciones me lo muestra bien.

----------

## Arctic

 *MrBrutico wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*    *MrBrutico wrote:*    *esteban_conde wrote:*   Pega la salida de /usr/bin/sensors. 
> 
> ```
> radeon-pci-0100
> 
> ...

 

No hombre, no toques el multiplicador del FSB de la motherboard que la liamos. En la Bios no tienes que tocar nada, solo ver la temperatura real que te muestra y luego por ejemplo en gnome la utilidad de monitoreo trae una utilidad para calibrarla, bien multiplicando, sumando, etc.... A mi con Debian o mint me pasaba los mismo. Supongo que desde el fichero de configuración de /etc de lm_sensors se podrá hacer tambien un calibrado.

----------

## MrBrutico

Lo solucione   :Very Happy:   parece ser que no me cargaba el modulo bien fue cambiarlo así y se soluciono.

```
cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

# Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Mar  1 22:32:39 2015

# This file is sourced by /etc/init.d/lm_sensors and defines the modules to

# be loaded/unloaded.

#

# The format of this file is a shell script that simply defines variables:

# HWMON_MODULES for hardware monitoring driver modules, and optionally

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

#HWMON_MODULES="it87"
```

MODULE_0="it87" 

MODULE_1="k10temp"

----------

